# Toro 521:now it's a 4-speed....



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

I believe my poor old 521 is developing some slop in the friction drive somewhere as it has been getting progressively faster in first gear over the years.I find myself having to work the clutch a lot on the first pass in deep snow-it's just too fast.I've run through all the adjustments and had to install a new friction disk last year-it's just getting sloppy.This little bugger has had the snot pounded out of it for years-I'm not whining,it owes me nothing.I've got three other blowers and I've made up my mind there will be no more major repairs made to this machine,her next breakdown that can't be repaired with a trip to the hardware store, will be her last.

So, today I got out a 7/32 chainsaw file and cut a new low-gear notch for the shifter-works perfectly.Now I can shift into "granny-low" and head her right into deep snow or EOD and not have to pump the clutch lever.Crude,simple-but effective.


----------

